# Breeders in the Southeast area.



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, I live in Northern Florida and I was curious to see if any of you guys could recommend some breeders that wouldn't be too far from the area. I'm just looking for a dog as a pet, but as with any dog i've ever bought (I'm actually personally new to the German Shepherd breed) I'd like a good representation of the breed. Maybe not show quality pup, but a dog that'll get some compliments, surely.

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Not a breeder, but there is the German Shepherd Rescue of Central Florida - http://www.gsrfl.com/ - they may have puppies. I have a friend who is involved with them and they had a momma give birth not too long ago.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

What kind of German Shepherd do you want? I know that sounds silly, but there are a variety of types. The 3 major ones being North American showlines, German Showlines, and German Workinglines. 

There are a number of workingline breeders in the North Florida/Georgia area that I am familar with.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

German Working and Showlines: Von Der Sauk in South Carolina.
http://www.vondersauk.com/index.html

Shannon helped us get the perfect dog to fit our wants, needs, lifestyle, etc. And my GSD gets plenty of compliments on her coloring (very rich red/black), structure, and overall personality.









Rescue is an option as well. There are _tons _of puppies right now. Try Petfinder - most rescues list their available dogs on there.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Little River Canine also has some beautiful dogs and is a member of this site


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If you were looking for a working line that gets compliments Vom Landholz in the Tampa area but the dogs. I have two here and they get compliments on working ability, looks AND personality. They are excellent examples of the breed for their ages- both under a year, but they are not the type of dog just "anyone" can handle. I wanted working lines because I love the drive, intensity and looks but for many people, especially new to GSD, they would be too much and could overwhelm someone that is not used to living with a working dog (not a line issue but an actual working dog). When you approach any breeder you need to be brutally honest with your plans, experience and what you can actually DO with the dog. Many Shepherds, working line or not, will not be content with a 10 minute game of fetch and a walk around the block. They need outlets for not only their physical energy but their mental energy too. A good breeder will know and understand their pups and, as long as you are 100% honest with them, they will match you with the right pup or recommend a breeder that might have a pup more suited to your needs. 

You can also find some wonderful gems in rescue.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyWhat kind of German Shepherd do you want? I know that sounds silly, but there are a variety of types. The 3 major ones being North American showlines, German Showlines, and German Workinglines.
> 
> There are a number of workingline breeders in the North Florida/Georgia area that I am familar with.


Leaning a lot towards the German Showline. Wouldn't want a working dog for the reasons Amaruq listed. 

I'm not fond of the American showlines because of the straight backs and the wider set hips (correct me if this is not the product of the American showlines, but rather backyard breeding)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Andrew is a member of the board and has German showlines: http://www.vonjagenstadt.com/

He has a litter that will be ready for homes this weekend, but they may already all be spoken for. I think he just had another litter though, so you might check with him.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomAndrew is a member of the board and has German showlines: http://www.vonjagenstadt.com/
> 
> He has a litter that will be ready for homes this weekend, but they may already all be spoken for. I think he just had another litter though, so you might check with him.


The parents of both litters are gorgeous, it's shame that the males are sold out of both of them. There are a few females, and one in particular he recommended, but maybe I'm a bit stupid but I'm pretty gung-ho on getting a male.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think von Lotta is in Georgia.
http://www.vonlotta.com/index.html


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMommaGerman Working and Showlines: Von Der Sauk in South Carolina.
> http://www.vondersauk.com/index.html
> 
> Shannon helped us get the perfect dog to fit our wants, needs, lifestyle, etc. And my GSD gets plenty of compliments on her coloring (very rich red/black), structure, and overall personality.


Do you know if he has a phone number you could PM me so I can inquire a little bit about his litters?


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Nvm got his email. Feel like an idiot. That von lotta litter is incredible. But even with such pretty parents I don't think I could justify paying the asking price for that puppy. Stil tough call they're so pretty


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Why a male?

I'd also recommend Andrew http://www.vonjagenstadt.com/


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Why a male? Personal preference really but there's also a few reasons. Males in my opinion have that fierce presence about them, and just in my opinion look better than the females. They also tend to be more laid back (obviously this depends on the dog) and aren't usually as intelligent as the females, which in an already insanely smart breed is a plus for me. Plus my mom already has a female golden retriever which the dog will be living with for a while so it'll help as far as those two getting along as well


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: and aren't usually as intelligent as the females,


What? Oh my!!!! What makes you say that?


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

I was actually told that by a breeder who's been doing it 20+ years. Mind you I may of mistook him or he may very well be wrong, but he said females were usually a bit sharper than the males were.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:but he said females were usually a bit sharper than the males were.


Sharpness does not describe the intelligence of a dog but is part of their temperament makeup.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Well then maybe it was just a misunderstanding, but nevertheless breeders! Hope we haven't ran out of 'em already.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I can see where someone would make that mistake! Sharpness means that the dog will react and perceive something as a threat quicker.


While I like some sharpness, there is a fine line there.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

From my personal observations I find females faster to mature, cleaner, more focused/less distracted (only in heat 2x a year vs. 24/7) which in turn leads to being a bit easier to train, and as a whole more intelligent then males, especially at problem solving such as opening doors. I also find females to be more agile and quick because of their smaller size. I find them to be a bit more aloof and a bit less "needy/cuddly" than males. I have also found females to be less tolerant of other females, especially when dealing with two adult females. I have seen them fight to the death and not except a pecking order only to go right back and do it again if given the chance. I've seen adult males go at very strongly but the result will usually be a clear and established pecking order without a repeat fight. I don't think there's much of a problem introducing a female or male puppy with an older female or male, they will grow up together and a pecking order will establish itself naturally. Males also do quite well in everything I've listed but I would still give the females the edge. 
Males have it over the females in looks, size, presence, strength and endurance.
I find that both will protect equally, especially if trained properly. If a male or female lays into you it won't matter much, you'll know you've been had.
Now before this touches off a whole debate on what is better, a male or a female please understand that these are my personal observations, there are, and I have seen exceptions to every behavior I have listed.
Even though I love them both, given the choice of one or the other I would choose a female for the reasons I've listed.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with your opinions of males and females and love them both because of their differences.

If I could only have one, I don't honestly know which I'd go home with.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: InziladunMales in my opinion have that fierce presence about them, and just in my opinion look better than the females.


In my years of owning dogs I had one dog that DID make more than one person "take notice" without the tiniest of peeps but by sheer calm, quiet presence. *SHE* was an amazing dog.









Nothing against boys as I have 3 boys and 4 girls in my house now. But do not rule out females not having the same presence of males.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Personally, I prefer a male GSD for basically all of the reasons already stated, but if I ever decide to get another GSD for a playmate for Damian, it will be a female.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

There's always going to be exceptions to the rule. And I'm not in any way or form discounting female GSDs. But I'm not much of a gambling man and see little point on betting a female is going to be all that I'm looking for when all that I'm looking for statisically shows up in males more often. Just my two cents any GSD will be a wonderful dog I'm sure.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Some people say males are more cuddley but I've had 3 (2 purebred and 1 maybe mix) females and they were lap dogs and pillow sharers of the first degree.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

> Quote:I'm not much of a gambling man and see little point on betting a female is going to be all that I'm looking for when all that I'm looking for statisically shows up in males more often.


Just out of curiosity, what is it that your looking for and what is it that statistically shows up more in males?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

while I love both genders, I find my males tended to be more doofy than anything)) Slower to mature, while intimidating "looking" when push came to shove they'd probably let an axe murderer in my house.

My females were/are quicker to catch on to things, a tad more independent but in a way that "I know what's going on all the time". They don't miss a trick. Mine anyhow tended to be much more daring and willing to jump right into the 'fire' so to speak, 

Males definately velcro dogs, my females were/are velcro but again, in a way that they didn't feel it necessary to be 'touching' me all the time,,

Just my experience)) love em both for different reasons


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I found a puppy I was looking for within my price range at http://www.vondersauk.com/litters.html from the "X" litter. And already put down a deposit on a male.

What do you think, the breeder was recommended in this thread and they seem very nice. The dad is pretty and has good hips and titles. Mom has little less written about her but after looking up her pedigree, she comes from a good pedigree. Wasn't able to find any hip ratings on her, not quite sure what to look for as I'm new to this whole title thing(What does SG4 mean??) Not sure if that'd be a red flag.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Everything I've heard about this kennel has been good. My breeder friend has a litter on the ground and used their stud Ricco as the sire.

SG means "Sehr Gut". If the dog is less than two years old (or was at the time of the show), that is the highest rating possible. The 4 means the place, so SG1 would be first place with the highest rating for a dog 12-24 months old. 

Looks like the dam as a1 hips (highest SV rating for hips).

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/501194.html


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

My Tanis came from von der sauk and I couldnt be happier!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm new to the breed and only slightly knowledgeable on the different types and working lines, but the parents of your new pup are absolutely gorgeous!







I'm sure you'll be very happy with your choice!


----------

